# Review: Canon EOS 7D Mark II by DigitalRev



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 4, 2014)

```
<p>Kai has completed his video review of the Canon EOS 7D Mark II. It appears we have another reviewer that thinks the 7D Mark II is a great APS-C camera.</p>
<p><iframe width="500" height="281" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/7g9EMqiTxy0?feature=oembed" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p><strong><strong><strong><strong>EOS 7D Mark II in stock $1799: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081808-REG/canon_9128b002_eos_7d_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NEWZDRG/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NEWZDRG&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=4IHYPE3ZKJN5VL4X" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></strong></strong></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 4, 2014)

Kind of a strange review by DigitalRev. He basically maintains a theme throughout the video that the 7D is still good enough and the Mark II is overpriced and not worth the trouble to upgrade. Weird. Not exactly a great way to sell cameras but whatever, man!

FWIW, I skipped the original 7D because I thought IT was overpriced and unnecessary. I think the 7D Mark II was worth the wait and for what I need it for, I'm glad I have it. I think for most folks, the 70D would suffice and be more versatile and worthwhile.


----------



## -Gamer- (Dec 4, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Kind of a strange review by DigitalRev. He basically maintains a theme throughout the video that the 7D is still good enough and the Mark II is overpriced and not worth the trouble to upgrade. Weird. Not exactly a great way to sell cameras but whatever, man!
> 
> FWIW, I skipped the original 7D because I thought IT was overpriced and unnecessary. I think the 7D Mark II was worth the wait and for what I need it for, I'm glad I have it. I think for most folks, the 70D would suffice and be more versatile and worthwhile.





Digitalrev has kinda lost that vibe & feel of their past videos, perhaps due to Alamby not working their anymore. Kai's past upbeat vibe and enthusiasm seems to be slightly lacking in recent videos.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 4, 2014)

-Gamer- said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of a strange review by DigitalRev. He basically maintains a theme throughout the video that the 7D is still good enough and the Mark II is overpriced and not worth the trouble to upgrade. Weird. Not exactly a great way to sell cameras but whatever, man!
> ...



No kidding! That's putting it mildly!


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 4, 2014)

I guess it's just a better camera for using rather than talking out.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 4, 2014)

I am a big fan of DRTV, from an entertainment standpoint. But the show has really gone down hill since Alamby left. They really need to hire an onscreen replacement for Kai to play off of. His type of humour needs a straightman (straightperson?) to provide the balance.


----------



## centuaryseries (Dec 4, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> I guess it's just a better camera for using rather than talking out.



Absolutely spot on, I picked mine up on its release day and nothing I have seen or read 
comes close to defining just how nice the 7D Mk.II feels and performs in the hand.



AcutancePhotography said:


> I am a big fan of DRTV, from an entertainment standpoint. But the show has really gone down hill since Alamby left. They really need to hire an onscreen replacement for Kai to play off of. His type of humour needs a straightman (straightperson?) to provide the balance.



Perhaps this from DRTV on the 7D Mk.II will be more to your taste? 
Enjoy 

https://www.youtube.com/user/DigitalRevCom


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 4, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> I guess it's just a better camera for using rather than talking out.



Well said - that is the reason I am really excited about this camera (and less about each detail in each review).


----------



## Maui5150 (Dec 4, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> -Gamer- said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



Kai just is loosing his stich. I think he is kinda bored with what he is doing as well as more going through the motions. Similarly, things can get old.

Like the Food Reviewer... Fat kid talking about junk food... https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFgcK8hAkwvuCBBJtSRaJCg

His early stuff was gold and after a dozen or so vids, just becomes sad


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 4, 2014)

It is tough to maintain comedy. Successful comedians put a lot of effort in to keeping their work fresh.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2014)

WEX has offered me a very good part exchange price on my 70D so it looks like it will be the 7DII for Christmas or Hanukkah or whatever excuse we need! My standard setting for birding is iso 640, so I don't care what the iso 100 sensor score is. The 7DII is really up there for higher iso and seems to have great AF. The AF of the 7D is what killed it for me. The 70D is very, very good, but I miss the 3 custom settings.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 4, 2014)

AlanF said:


> WEX has offered me a very good part exchange price on my 70D so it looks like it will be the 7DII for Christmas or Hanukkah or whatever excuse we need! My standard setting for birding is iso 640, so I don't care what the iso 100 sensor score is. The 7DII is really up there for higher iso and seems to have great AF. The AF of the 7D is what killed it for me. The 70D is very, very good, but I miss the 3 custom settings.



I think you will be very happy with the 7d2


----------



## markhbfindlay (Dec 4, 2014)

Seriously has anyone looked at some of this guy's videos... The one where he tries to destroy a 7d (mark 1) is hilarious. 

http://www.digitalrev.com/article/canon-7d-hardcore-durability-test/MjA0MjMyMTE_A

Note that he doesn't commit an expensive lens to these tests, in fact not a battery in most of them, so not completely realistic, but it's a lot of fun anyway, and suggests that Canon bodies are pretty robust.

For the record, I got a 70d - less expensive and lighter, although if I'm feeling strong I hoik a 5d3 around. and when I feel weak or for in-town photos, one of those tiny Olympus E-PL5s. Which brings me to the point. I take care of my kit, have hardly ever dropped anything, but once dropped a 550d+15-85 and only the hood broke. The camera and lens survived, but the e-pl5? the shutter button dropped off while it was in the bag and undropped. Seriously if you want kit that lasts, get Canon!


----------



## candc (Dec 5, 2014)

AlanF said:


> WEX has offered me a very good part exchange price on my 70D so it looks like it will be the 7DII for Christmas or Hanukkah or whatever excuse we need! My standard setting for birding is iso 640, so I don't care what the iso 100 sensor score is. The 7DII is really up there for higher iso and seems to have great AF. The AF of the 7D is what killed it for me. The 70D is very, very good, but I miss the 3 custom settings.


Having 3 "c" modes is a big plus. I also like that the mode dial has a hard stop so you can select your c modes without looking. With a lexar 1066x cf card the thing just keeps ticking. The af system on the 7dii would make it a worthwhile upgrade from the 70d even if everything else was the same. (If you need it)


----------

